# FE Exam Chemical Engineering



## austnne (Dec 22, 2014)

Would anyone know the best study material/online training to use for the Chemical Engineering FE Exam. I cant seem to find a good one on Amazon that has good reviews. Unfortunately school of PE doesnt offer any classes for Chemical Engineering discipline.

I have been out of school for 10years and live in Maryland/DC area.


----------



## snarea (Dec 22, 2014)

The best material to prep/study for the Chem FE would be the Chemical Discipline specific FE Review for the FE Exam 2nd Edition by Richards, Lopina and Lindeburg. Also i have heard that the best way to see if you are ready for the actual exam is to take the NCEES online discipline specific practice exam. The practice problems on there are the closest you can get to the actual thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2014)

anything that gets you practicing problems will help. I used some random chemical FE prep book that the college book store had on the shelf and a copy of the Ref manual they would provide at that test, end of story book wise. The FE test is now discipline specific so you wont have to relearn all the physics and other nonrelated subjects.

If you live close to a university you might want to look into the availability of a review/prep class they provide. I know my college offered one and there were outside people in attendance. Although with the narrower focus of the tests it might be harder to find a chemical one. Chemical test takers get the shaft a lot because there aren't that many people taking it compared to other disciplines.


----------



## Blue 8 (Jan 14, 2015)

Would you consider taking the general for both sessions? I ask bc I grad in 04 and took the FE in Oct 13. I don't work in the chem e field tho and didn't remember the unit ops stuff so I did general for the pm. Found it to be easier to study bc it's the same as the am.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2015)

^with the discipline specific rewrites, i'm not sure if that is true anymore. The general exam is now meant for those without a discipline specific test available. I'd check the the test topics and take the one you feel most comfortable with


----------



## capstone (Mar 6, 2015)

Capstone Learning Associates will be launching its comprehensive online FE chemical cbt review beginning April 1. You can visit www.capstonelearningassociates to learn more about our program and to take a free engineering economics module.

Thanks,

The Captone Learning Team


----------

